# Jaundice



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

So in case you didnt read my post back in October about Lola having a horrible reaction to a medication and having her liver basically stop working this is what jaundice looks like in a dog that was a bilirubin reading of 477++!
She is still slightly yellow now and remained the yellow in the pictures from mid-October 2008 until March 2009.





































So icky that she was just a zombie dog for halloween lol!
Jenna


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh WOW!! Poor pup!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

oh my i have never seen that hope she is feeling better
jamie


----------

